# Fs: 57 gallon rimless tank setup



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I decided to put my 57 gallon rimless tank setup for sale. I don't have time to take care of this tank anymore. Busy with breeding discus and raising fry. I started this setup 6 months (tank, heater, light) bought new.
Specs:
-57 gallon oceanic illuminata rimless tank 36" long 18" wide 20" high
-36" odyssea T5HO 3 bulbs(2 10K and 1 color max bulb) comes with built in timer and 3LED moonlight
-Koralia power head smallest one
-70 pounds Eco complete
-2 driftwoods nice shape
-Pine stand custom paint piano finish (clear coated for extra protection)
Livestock:
-3 large dennisoni barbs atleast 5"
-5 medium dennisoni barbs
-6 tiger barbs 
-4 long fin Serpea tetras
- bunch of low tech plants Anubias, swords etc.
$650 obo
*PENDING PICK UP!!!!!!!
*
Here's an old pic to give you an idea what it looks like. I'll take some more updated pictures later. Picture at post 10
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/low-tech-plants-23159/


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpppp....Reasonable offer wont be refuse!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered $450


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey. You changes set up again !! ??


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hey. You changes set up again !! ??


Gordon! Yes, don't have time right now for this setup. Busy with the juvies and fry


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Bud,

If you ever got to the point you only had the tank left i'd be interested.

I'm sure if you posted pics you would get more responses as well


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.. I'll let u know if I decide to part out.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Glue residue on the stand. My kid put a sticker on easily can be cleaned.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending pick up!!!!!!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

This is why i put Melo's post on my watch list  Great guy, honest, easy to deal with. The stand alone have a piano finished and would cost about $300 for that paint job  Sorry guys, its mine.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> This is why i put Melo's post on my watch list  Great guy, honest, easy to deal with. The stand alone have a piano finished and would cost about $300 for that paint job  Sorry guys, its mine.


Nice meeting you last night.. See you thursday..Thanks!


----------



## Kronk (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice setup... will be upgrading my reef to this size eventually. If you get bored of it crimper you know who to contact!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

K, Kronk I have added you in my list :lol:

Ideal size for a rim-less tank. It is also in immaculate condition, no scratch what so ever like new. Melo gave a TLC on his stuffs.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

great deal, good buy Crimper. Ive been looking for this setup for salty for awhile. Enjoy it!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Setup is sold!!! Thanks for all the interest.. Enjoy your new setup Crimper!


----------

